# LSU/Alabama game is a joke.



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

The LSU/Alabama game is a big joke. It would most likely be the lowest rating game in history. The LSU/Alabama game was very boring when they played earlier this year. Alabama didn't even win their conference title. OSU manhandled Oklahoma and they would be playing LSU for the National Figure skating championship game, but because of many flaws in the system then we have a stupid rematch against two teams that already played and LSU won.

Your thoughts on this game? Is anyone going to even watch the game?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm excited about it. For sure LSU deserves to be there. The 2nd team is a big question mark. And some think that going to a 4, 8, or 16 team playoff would be easier. Wow. I don't know if OSU deserves it more than Bama. OSU lost to a 3 win Iowa State team. Bama lost in overtime to LSU by a field goal. I thought the first game was incredibly hard fought. And I look forward to the rematch. If the goal of the BCS championship game is to put the top two teams in the country against each other, I think they probably did that. As I think they have done it in most years though I really would love a play-off. I can't think of another team that could be argued that might deserve it more than Bama. But that's just me. And I hate the SEC. But in this year, I'm not so sure they got it wrong for the title game. I think LSU and Bama are two exceptionally good teams, and are very evenly matched. I think it will be a great game and I plan on watching it. 

Though, I gotta say, I'm more excited about watching the Oregon vs. Wisconsin Rose Bowl. Of all the bowl games, I am looking forward to that one the most.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Thats true, they did lose to Iowa ST, but they were ranked at number #3 before whooping on Oklahoma and winning the conference title, but I guess beating a team like OU doesn't put you over the top of Bama :roll:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

OSU had an impressive year for sure. And the win over OU was impressive. Looking at the whole season though - I don't know that OSU would deserve it over Alabama. Its a close one. I don't even like Alabama so I'm not a fan with any kind of rooting interest here. I don't know if OSU showed they are the second best team in the country this year. Then again, I'm not sure Alabama did either. I'm not disagreeing with you here though. I'm just not sure OSU showed why they should get the nod over Alabama.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I was in New Orleans when they played the first time. It was nuts down there. I'm sure they don't have the same feelings as we do out west here.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its fitting.... I hope LSU goes down. I really wish they had lost the first game. LSU can geaux to hell.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I'm looking forward to watching it! Definitely the top two teams in the country...I enjoyed watching the first time they met in November and I can't wait to see what happens in January! ROLL TIDE!!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

it makes zero sense. what happens if LSU loses? its a draw then isn't it? they already played and bama lost. nuff said. can't wait to watch both teams punt the ball all game.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a fan of them playing again as LSU has already showed they were the better team (that day of course). I think a different team should be given a shot as Alabama has already had theirs. Not to mention the first game between the two were boring (and I hate ALABAMA)!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not a Bama fan. But what team in the country deserves to play in the title game, more than Alabama? If LSU is the best team in the country, and Alabama played them to a tie at the end of regulation, losing only on a field goal in a less than perfect overtime set up, where does that put Alabama? I can't make a case for any other team to say they DESERVE to play for a title more than Alabama deserves it. What would be a better alternative?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not a Bama fan. But what team in the country deserves to play in the title game, more than Alabama? If LSU is the best team in the country, and Alabama played them to a tie at the end of regulation, losing only on a field goal in a less than perfect overtime set up, where does that put Alabama? I can't make a case for any other team to say they DESERVE to play for a title more than Alabama deserves it. What would be a better alternative?


BYU or Utah because they're from Utah... jeez Gary, you haven't figured out thats how folks from around here think?


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I'm not a Bama fan. But what team in the country deserves to play in the title game, more than Alabama? If LSU is the best team in the country, and Alabama played them to a tie at the end of regulation, losing only on a field goal in a less than perfect overtime set up, where does that put Alabama? I can't make a case for any other team to say they DESERVE to play for a title more than Alabama deserves it. What would be a better alternative?


An overtime loss is still a loss and LSU came out on top (not to mention this was played in Alabama's stadium). I personally belive you need to win your conference to play in the National Championship game. So based on my criteria I would have put Oklahoma State in the National Championship game against LSU. I know, Oklahoma State lost to Iowa State. But that too was an overtime game (2 OT to be exact) and an away game for Oklahoma State. Not to mention it was a game that was played a day after the terrible accident where the Oklahoma State's womens basketball coach and three others from the university died in the plane crash. I'm sure they had a lot of on their plate (players/coaches/university alum/etc.).

So I guess my one criteria is that you need to win your conference to get the National Championship game which would eliminate Alabama in my mind.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think you have to go with OSU, for the simple fact that if bama wins than its a draw between bama/lsu.. so would they play another game for the tie breaker?


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> So I guess my one criteria is that you need to win your conference to get the National Championship game which would eliminate Alabama in my mind.


Fair enough... but if you have more than one undefeated team, how do you decide which of those undefeated conference championship teams gets the nod? You gonna let a mid major into the championship game because they ran the table in the MAC? I'll go out on a limb and say some of the second and third place teams in the bigger conferences would run the table against these smaller conferences. Boise State played in a crap conference, as did Utah in their undefeated years.... I don't think they should have played for a national championship but I'm sure others would use your point to say they deserved a shot.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess my one criteria is that you need to win your conference to get the National Championship game which would eliminate Alabama in my mind.
> ...


Hey, my only requirement is that they win their conference. Even in your scenario of Utah/BSU (c'mon we can't put BYU in this mix as they haven't shown they can run the table in a long time  ) running the table you could still have the SEC/PAC12/BIG12/BIG10 champs going with 1 or 2 losses.

But should you automatically discount said teams just because of the conference they play in? Maybe, you should definetly look a little closer before you put them in a high profile game. However, you can't say the NEVER deserve a shot (this is why I like a 4-8 team playoff, if they lose they lose, but it at least gives them a shot which is all they are asking for).


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > So I guess my one criteria is that you need to win your conference to get the National Championship game which would eliminate Alabama in my mind.
> ...


I forgot to answer this question.

If the Pac12/BIG12/SEC all have an undefeated team I think it comes down to the two highest BCS rankings. It is the current system we have (even though we don't like it). However, I really think they need to add the caveat that you need to win your conference to play in the National Championship Game.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I dont like either team but can't argue that neither should be there. Almost every team is going to have a bad game as in OSUs case with Iowa st. I do think OSU is a better choice than Alabama and probably put up a better game for TV ratings. 
OSU blew it when they lost though. 
As for the other BCS bowl games I really dont care anymore, its not about which is the better teams but which schools can put the most rears in the seats. Its the all mighty $ that determines what teams get in. KSU deserves to be in one as does Arkansas over Michigan and VaTech. 
And IMHO I don't see it ever changing because of the money that these bowl games generate. 

And yes I'm going to watch the game!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Think about next year when the Big East gets an AQ spot in the BCS with the likes of Louisville and Cincinnati and I guess Boise st. 
I don't see Boise being as dominant as they have been next year. They should take away the AQ this year.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

mikevanwilder said:


> Think about next year when the Big East gets an AQ spot in the BCS with the likes of Louisville and Cincinnati and I guess Boise st.
> I don't see Boise being as dominant as they have been next year. They should take away the AQ this year.


Yep, I think that with all the conference stuff going on that the Big East should lose AQ status because their membership is ridiculous. You're not the big East when you have teams from Idaho and California. If your conference is an utter failure when it comes to geography, then you lose out because you're stupid. :lol:


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> mikevanwilder said:
> 
> 
> > Think about next year when the Big East gets an AQ spot in the BCS with the likes of Louisville and Cincinnati and I guess Boise st.
> ...


So true! The sad thing is there isn't another conference to give the AQ status to. Maybe there should just be the five. Hell with the way things are going it might be just 4 by 2013.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I'd be fine with the BCS just determining the National Championship game (or hopefully playoff). Let the other bowl games establish relationships with the conferences they want and go from there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

So to consider:
The Big 12 has 9 schools.
The Big 10 has 12 schools.
The Big East will have a team from Idaho and California.
The South East Conference will have a team from Missouri. 
The WESTERN Athletic Conference has a team from Louisiana.
The MOUNTAIN WEST Conference will have a team from Hawaii.

Am I missing anything here? When you really think about all the other mis-labeled things, SDSU and Boise State in the Big East makes as much sense as anything else. Which isn't much.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2011)

When players play basketball, then some basketball jokes are makes. People like to see basketball and jokes which are occurs in game. Somebody please tell me some basketball jokes, Because i like it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Jonaki said:


> When players play basketball, then some basketball jokes are makes. People like to see basketball and jokes which are occurs in game. Somebody please tell me some basketball jokes, Because i like it.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Washington plays Baylor tonight... should be a good offensive game but UW is gonna get lit up on defense I'm afraid. Playing the number 12 team was not a good draw for them.... oh well.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Notre Dame doesn't turn the ball over this afternoon they win. They turn the ball over they get hammered. Should call the champ sports bowl the disappointment bowl neither team lived up to the preseason hype!


----------

